# Got to the Cabin !!



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, just messing around me and an old buddy of mine headed up Cedar Mountain after shooting the lower archery range. figured we would get to it the Y or maybe the start of Smith's flat. 
Well......we got to Englesteads and the country had sent the Cat up to cut the road. They never do that this early !! We kept going and he had gone all the way thru Smith's flat and down to Miner's Peak. Was very surprised to say the least.
So I cut off at the sheep lane and got to the cabin. Was pretty wet and quite muddy but not very hard getting there.
They had cut some 4 and 5 foot drifts across the top.
My white truck is now pretty brown. But it will spray off.....
I hope !!

Cabin season is now open !!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Glad you got to the cabin, but it sucks that you can this early.

I am sure I can drive to the ranch now but I started a barn project that I have to finish first.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, this lack of snow is pretty sad. Hunting turkeys around Fillmore right now with the grandfather in law. Lots of the new green up in some places we were is already turning brown. Turning brown in freaking April! We had a pretty good wind storm pick up yesterday afternoon and the skies were brown with dust. It's gonna be a dry son of a gun this year.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

2full, I saw a post of yours in another thread from awhile back where you mentioned your cancer came back. How are things going on that front? Also, are you retired yet?!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I had another surgery on the bladder and it went well. Passed my first follow up scope. Next scope is in about 5 weeks. Hopefully I can pass it as well. 
The prostate cancer I had a 30 bite biopsy 5 weeks ago. (Don't recommend that, wasn't fun). Passed that as well. But he wants another MRI now !!
I can't make him happy 😂
I'm doing pretty good, and can't complain. 

I did get retired, been 7 weeks now. 
I love it and highly recommend retirement. 
Don't know how I had time to work.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

2full said:


> I had another surgery on the bladder and it went well. Passed my first follow up scope. Next scope is in about 5 weeks. Hopefully I can pass it as well.
> The prostate cancer I had a 30 bite biopsy 5 weeks ago. (Don't recommend that, wasn't fun). Passed that as well. But he wants another MRI now !!
> I can't make him happy 😂
> I'm doing pretty good, and can't complain.
> ...


Good to hear, hopefully more good news keeps coming!


----------

